# مصادر الطاقة البديلة



## nartop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

:78:إليكم هذا الكتاب باللغة العربية عن مصادر الطاقة البديلة أرجو أن يكون كتابا مفيدا وجديدا
أرجو منكم التقييم:20:
:12:


----------



## nartop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو التقييم


----------



## syamand (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك صديقي الكتاب جميل ... وارجو اضافة مراجع تتناول الموضوع تقنيا اذا توفرت لديك


----------



## جيم ميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك بكل عنف وشراسة 


تستاهل أحلى تقييم


أكرر شكري لك


----------



## nartop (2 يناير 2010)

سأضيف بقية المراجع قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

كتاب جميل ومفيد شكرا لك


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد ومشكور عليه كثيرا


----------

